# Bridge odyssey



## mefysto (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si on as le droit de demander cela sur le forum et même si on l'a j'ai honte.

Je suis bloqué au niveau 2 de l'ile 2... 2h que j'essaye !!

Aidez moi 

Tellement honte d'être bloqué si rapidement..


----------



## yogze (13 Janvier 2010)

Je suis également bloqué a ce stage rassure toi, ca m'énerve aussi...Si tu as trouvé la solution entre temps je la veux bien 


Edit : Je viens de trouver la solution Eureka!! Alors il faut creer un pont levi qui va se déposer sur le passage il faut pas qu'il y ai de lien avec la cage, c'est fastidieux mais ca marche...! Bon courage!


----------

